# baby pigeon



## thelizzygirl (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey I found a baby pigeon at my doorstep sitting in a little corner I found it there around about 1 week ago it is progressing well.
When i found it ,it still had feathers but there was only just a small patch of baby feathers still on its head .
I am wondering at what age do pigeons actually learn to fly?
thank you.!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

I rescued two baby pigeons around day 9 on July 1 (so we think they were hatched around June 21). This may be more than you wanted to know, but here is a history of my birds learning to fly: 

Around their 2 weeks old (July 7) they started flapping their wings and creating lots of wind and barely coming off the ground. They did this a lot for that week. 

Then around week 3 (July 15ish they were around 20 days old) they started flyng down but still not up from a height of about 3 feet). 

On July 21 (1 month old) I documented their first flight up to a height of about 3 feet. It was between July 21 and 27 that they seemed to actually be flying (as opposed to just flapping wings and getting lucky). 

On July 27 we went to a park and they actually took their first "long flight" We held them and released them and they both flew parralel to the ground for about 25 to 30 feet. (this put them at about 5 weeks old). They did not seem to really want to fly.

By August 10 (8 weeks old) they were flying at full power and loving it. There was no stopping them now.

I had read somewhere that they would be flying around 45 (6+ weeks) days and by day 60 (8+ weeks) would be ready to leave the nest. That seems to fit my experience (mine were a little earlier than that). 

At 8 weeks, Kiko (my male) took off from our balcony for the first time (not my plan)and flew soooo fast I couldn't believe it was him! To this day I have not seen any other of the pigeons around here fly that fast!!! He stayed gone for 3 days before finding his way home finally. 

Hope this helps,
Beth


----------



## thelizzygirl (Jan 18, 2011)

thank you so much for the information it really did help


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

LizzyGirl.

Thanks for rescuing the baby. You said she/he is doing well. What have you been feeding him ? Does he drink water on his own ?

Can you post some photos ?

Sounds like you are doing a good job.

Please DO remember/realize, however...* just because a baby has learned to fly does not mean they can just be released.* She would have to undergo at least a one-week acclimation process with a flock of pigeons; and this needs to be done properly, in order for her to have even a decent chance of making it in the world after release.

It sounds like she will be with you for many more weeks, so you should read up on the *soft release* method...because it is critical to the survival of your feathered pal.

Welcome to the Forum, BTW !


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Jaye said:


> LizzyGirl.
> 
> Thanks for rescuing the baby. You said she/he is doing well. What have you been feeding him ? Does he drink water on his own ?
> 
> ...


_


Excellent reminder and good advice! I did not make a conscious decision to raise by pair for release when I first got them. I just put that thought off until "the time came" to deal with that. As a result, by the time they were "old" enough for release, they had been too imprinted to humans and my dog to ever live out in the wild. Of course, I had also fallen in love with them. Good Luck!_


----------

